# Hand signals



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Would someone be able to point me in the right direction for learning about hand signals? A chart of signals would be great too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can pretty much come up with whatever hand signals you like, there are no set rules. If you started training by luring behaviors the easiest thing to do is to make the lure motion your hand signal for that behavior by using the same motion but without food in that hand, and then treating from the other hand.

After that you can gradually fade the hand signal so that it's more subtle, if you want. I fade a "down" signal from bringing my whole hand down towards the floor to just pointing a single finger.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, great, thanks. I wasn't sure if there were universal signals.


----------

